# first time shooting macro



## shaunly (Jun 9, 2010)

So I've been doing some research about poor man's macro =) and thought I'd give it a try. I went to a local used camera store and got myself a Nikon 52mm threat reverse mount and a set of extension tube (65mm total). Cost me about $70 total and this is what I got. 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.





3.





4.





All shot with a 50mm F1.8 reverse mount on top of a 65mm extension tube except the first one, that was just a 50mm with the 65mm tube. All full frame with Nikon D700.

I thought it came out ok considering it's my first time. Focusing is extremely shallow and difficult. All were done handheld and man, your eye start straining quick! I guess I just need more practice. CC? thanks!

here's the link for some other pics too: Macro - a set on Flickr


----------



## GregR (Jun 9, 2010)

Rather like #1... #2 and #3 just aren't in the right position.  Bugs just don't seem to listen to direction  #4 doesn't have enough depth to it for the position it's in.

Nice shots overall, look forward to seeing some more.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2010)

Congratulations on getting yourself into a camera store and actually buying a set-up!! Your first photo, the fly close-up is rather good. Pretty impressive for a first effort. Like Greg said, the position of the insects in the other pictures isn't quite as appealing and attractive as it is in the first shot. What kind of reverse mounting and what brnad/kind of extension tubes did you decide to go with?

BurstintoflamesXX has been asking about this type of reverse mounting lately--I hope he sees your post.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 9, 2010)

first shot is great!


----------



## NateS (Jun 10, 2010)

Good shots.  Detail, color, exposure and all seem great...just watch out for the centered composition.


----------



## shaunly (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I realized my composition isn't that great with some of those pictures. I just need to be more patience with these little guys I guess. I will also try stacking multiply images to get more DOF. Ill post some more as soon as I have to time.

Derrel: The reverse mount I'm using for my 50mm afd is a Nikon BR-2A. I forgot the name of the extension tubes I'm using. I'll post some pictures of it when I get a chance. It's some brand I've never heard of and I can't seem to find it online either. Very well built and it said "Japan" on it. Not sure if that's made in Japan or just a Japanese company. Kits comes with 3 tubes. 13mm, 22mm, and 30mm. It also support AIs lenses.


----------



## ifi (Jun 10, 2010)

Its a very good start. As mentioned composition need a lot of work. I guess it is not as easy when your subjects are tiny


----------



## BrianLy (Jun 12, 2010)

The shots look great!


----------

